# Can pine be used to make a vivarium?



## stanthelizardlover96 (Sep 26, 2010)

hi everyone, my parents are doing up the house and when they do the living room, my mum said i can have 2 pine wood tv stand/coffee tables, that i can make into vivs.

we have had them for about 8 years and i heard that pine is toxic to reptiles. but after 8 years i was wondering will it be ok to use?


----------



## Bexzini (Oct 21, 2010)

I am sure that if it is sealed correctly it would be fine, I know someone that made a pine viv for their bosc which they lived in for around 5 years and was fine! Others say its not worth the risk but personally i dont see a problem


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

Pine is toxic. I wouldnt run the risk. You could always clad the outside with pine though


----------



## azza23 (May 4, 2011)

pines a big no no for reptile vivs its highly toxic and can kill


----------



## Marti3P (Sep 5, 2010)

It's the oils that are toxic, as long as it's been heat treated or fully varnished then it should be fine, the main risk is people using pine/cedar as substrate and / or hacking lengths off a tree and not baking or varnishing it, before sticking it in a viv.

Though it is best to just not use it at all... 

:2thumb:

Phil


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Marti3P said:


> It's the oils that are toxic, as long as it's been heat treated or fully varnished then it should be fine, the main risk is people using pine/cedar as substrate and / or hacking lengths off a tree and not baking or varnishing it, before sticking it in a viv.
> 
> :2thumb:
> 
> Phil



like he said ^

As long as there's a barrier between the critter and the toxins then it's fine.


----------



## bjandch (Apr 13, 2018)

*Lining with another wood*

Hello All,

I know this is a really old thread but just in case anyone is watching 

Is it OK to use a pine cabinet and to line it inside with thin plywood?

Thanks

B
x


----------



## bjandch (Apr 13, 2018)

*Or wallpaper or background?*

Or to wallpaper the inner sides and ceiling with a plastic type such as Fablon?

Or to use a reptile designed rock background all around the sides?

I love this pine cabinet and it will make him the most superb vivarium

Thank you


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

You would need to ensure the wood is completely dried out, and then sealed very well.


the wood itself (or oils/sap it contains) is toxic, personally i would advise against it, and wouldnt take the risk myself.


Even with multiple layers of varnish to seal, if it starts scratching at the sides it can damage that layer and leave exposed wood., and thats just one possible risk there is plenty that could happen.


I know oak is more expensive, but its far safer, and depending on the size of viv and the weight it will have to take you could look at MDF or chipboard that has vineer so it looks nicer.


----------



## bjandch (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks, agreed, I will look for oak instead 
B
x


----------



## FK Geckos (Jun 29, 2017)

All of our vivariums are most likely made from pine. It is perfectly safe to build vivariums with. Fresh pine branches, needles, bark and cones shouldn't be put in a vivarium but matured and dried out stuff can.


----------



## bjandch (Apr 13, 2018)

Thanks for this. It feel very confusing. I am lucky he is only between 6 and 8 months so I have time to plan.


----------



## JaySparks (May 14, 2017)

It becomes toxic when heated.


----------



## Azastral (Jun 6, 2015)

FK Geckos said:


> All of our vivariums are most likely made from pine. It is perfectly safe to build vivariums with. Fresh pine branches, needles, bark and cones shouldn't be put in a vivarium but matured and dried out stuff can.





Most vivs (especially pre-made or self assemble) are compressed chipboard with vineer. If you go to a custom viv maker, i would highly doubt they would use pine but its possible, ive never asked one.



As already mentioned, you can do things to limit or try and remove the risk factors, but its safer just not to use it in the first place.


----------



## FK Geckos (Jun 29, 2017)

Azastral said:


> Most vivs (especially pre-made or self assemble) are compressed chipboard with vineer. If you go to a custom viv maker, i would highly doubt they would use pine but its possible, ive never asked one.
> 
> 
> 
> As already mentioned, you can do things to limit or try and remove the risk factors, but its safer just not to use it in the first place.


What do you think chipboard is made from? :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## lombokloverkuta (3 mo ago)

I am looking at a custom built vivarium but the builder uses pine. He told me as it is sealed it is safe. He specialies in vivariums and has lots of reviews. I would also be customising the interior with foam, grout and more sealant. Safe or not?


----------



## murrindindi (Feb 19, 2009)

lombokloverkuta said:


> I am looking at a custom built vivarium but the builder uses pine. He told me as it is sealed it is safe. He specialies in vivariums and has lots of reviews. I would also be customising the interior with foam, grout and more sealant. Safe or not?



Hi, "pine" is perfectly safe to use providing it has been sealed. This thread is 11 years old, if you want to ask more questions, start your own thread.


----------

